
Majority in Dutch Parliament Supports Building More Nuclear Plants (2018) - ericdanielski
https://nltimes.nl/2018/11/07/majority-dutch-parliament-supports-building-nuclear-plants
======
PaulHoule
All they have to do now is figure out how to actually build one.

~~~
sadris
You place an order from AREVA in France and then wait 24 months.

~~~
PaulHoule
It seems more like you have to wait 15 years...

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Olkiluoto_Nuclear_Power_Plant](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Olkiluoto_Nuclear_Power_Plant)

When they've demonstrated that they can say they'll build it in 24 months and
it really takes 36 months, that will be a breakthrough. Until then...

